# How do you guys gather the courage to actually see a therapist?



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

To me, it's like going to a party or any other social event.. Which means, I am terrified of going to see a therapist.. How have your first times been? Where do you get the courage?:afr


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's simply something that _has to be done_.

And fear takes a backseat when your quality of life is on the line. So go see your therapist and work out what you have to do.

I'm not saying it's easy, but the best things in life aren't easy.

Therapy is a really useful tool.

(Oh and my first times were hard, it was all pretty hard, I had to work through a lot of deep seeded negativity and I felt even worse in the initial stages, but I wasn't discouraged and it paid off!)


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

i first went when i was very very young, took a 5 year break and went back last tuesday. I first talked to her on the phone about my fears about the whole thing, she reminded me i dont NEED to come in (i had said i have to, i just have to but im scared) and reminded me i can leave or take a break anytime during the session and just to think of it as something im doing for myself and shes there for me and theres no judgement, that its a safe place to talk about anything and everything. So i had a panic attack an hour before anyway, but i still went and honestly, it was a breeze, once i left my mind felt clearer, first session and im already comfortable around her. I hope you find your strength! Its not for everyone but if you think itll help by all means make an appointment and dont look back.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I gathered the courage because my life got so horrid.

When things get so bad, you suddenly don't care about spilling your life to a complete stranger.

Of course the first couple times are hard, but you get used to it pretty fast. Or at least I did.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

My first therapist was suggested to me so, in that way, it was not so difficult. What is difficult, is to find a therapist who truly understands the SAD experience. They can be incredible therapists and still not be able to help with this specific issue. As for getting yourself in there. For me, I was just desperate and had to try it. I agree it's not easy the first time but you come to look forward to it.


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

I have been dealing with the same issue. I tend to ignore problems. SA and depression has definitely lessened my quality of life. I should have went to therapy and stick with it a loong time ago. Now I kinda have the bad feeling its too late. The damage is done.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the phone in front of me now, I just can't do it.


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Put the therapists number on speed dial and then wait for a moment of confidence when you can just press the button an dial...

if you've still not called after a week write and email or letter and say that you have a phobia of making phone calls and would like to arrange an appointment through writing, or that you would like the therapist to call you

If a therapist isn't willing to let you get in contact with them that way at first, then they're probably not for you


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah me too. I dont think therapist can help me anymore. I could never convince myself and get any kind of help for my SA. I tried to fight it alone, but i didnt try hard enough. I will be probably paying for that for the rest of my life.

The idea of sharing your fears and thoughts with complete stranger is somehow terifying, but if you feel its something that has to be done, try to find all the strenght in you and do it for yourself now.


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

It's my doctor I need to see, and they have no email, and I don't think they accept letters.


----------



## chewren (Dec 23, 2010)

at that time, i really had problem going to school and it had became worst & and worst as i had a bad argument with my parents, they thought that i was just plain lazy. my fear and anxiety became really bad as days goes by and i noticed that i really needed help so after some days,i got the courage, hide in one corner of my room and call for a therapist, it was not easy as i have to give out my information out as i get really nervous and scared. :roll


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

I found out what was wrong with me from college. I had a class called mental health. As soon as i knew i had a disorder i was straight in contact. 

I was so desperate for change to happen for me that i didnt even think about the anxiety that was involved in the process. Maybe see the positive instead of the negative?

But just do it...you are only prolonging your recovery. And also i bet you as soon as you make the call you will feel great


----------



## stevedav (Mar 17, 2011)

I should have went to treatment and attach with it a long time ago. Now I kinda have the awful feeling its too late. The impairment is done.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, did you make the call??


----------



## Closed (Dec 9, 2010)

Just do it! Just pick the phone up and dial - stop thinking about it!

I tormented myself for days and days. Should I? Shouldn't I? What if...?

In the end, I got sick and tired of debating whether I should do it or not, got my phone, sat down and didn't let myself move until I had phoned. I was shaking so bad, hitting myself in the face, I even had tears at one point but it had to be done and I wasn't letting my anxiety win me this time (anxiety infinite - me 1 :boogie:b).

The phone call didn't even last two minutes! I emotionally drained myself out for days, just for a phone call less than 120 seconds! Ridiculous!

Stop tormenting yourself and just do it. Ask yourself this, do you still want to be hiding out in your bedroom in five years time? The quicker you seek help, the more time you will have to actually live your life.

I've only just seeked help myself. I start CBT in about 12 weeks.

I don't know how I gathered the courage, all I know is that I must have been in a very bad place for me to seek help. Heck, I don't even believe in all this therapy rubbish but I _need_ to try everything I can - I want a life.

I know my answer is slightly different to the question, but I honestly believe the first step is the hardest. If the therapist you see is a professional, they will make you feel at ease and will ask all the questions. All you have to do is provide answers as honestly as possible. They can then help you find solutions 

Good luck!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Therapy is a one-on-one session so it is not comparable to a social event such as a party. Also, you're not there to impress anyone or make friends. You're there to open up and explore issues. Therapists tend to be really open-minded and non-judgemental, so there is not a lot of pressure--they're there to help and not judge you. They are highly educated (at least a Masters degree is required in the U.S.) and they probably have studied and encountered many issues and scenarios that you would discuss already.

And, at any time, you can stop therapy and never go back, if you decide it's not right for you--no pressure--they will understand.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not really scared anymore. I had gone to too many sessions decades ago and realized it was a waste of $. 

There were a couple of therapists I hated. A school counselor and one who just started then got sick at this city clinic. The school one acted rude and made mocking faces, literally faces and smirks. He just wanted to take it out on me. His behavior was not better than junior high and he didn't care.

the other one yelled at me when I was hesitant to answer a question. I heard he yelled at others too. 

those kind of therapists I would be scared or hesitant to see. Most all the other therapists were a waste of taxpayer money or hacks just looking for their hourly session wage. (Lucy -> 5cents please, Charlie Brown)

I never was lucky enough to see a real effective therapist that you read about in the books. or those who wrote best-selling acclaimed self-help books.


----------

